# 100% CPU Auslastung durch WoW



## .Warlord (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC... und zwar habe ich durch WoW und Teamspeak eine CPU auslastung von 100%. Mehr als 7fps sind nicht drin, alle Details sind schon auf low gestellt, wenn ich mich irgentwo allein hinstelle und in 1st person auf den Boden schaue sind auch nicht mehr als 10fps drin.
Nach einem neustart habe ich eine CPU Auslastung von ca 1%, RAM von ca 33%.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
2x 1GB DDR2-533
GeForce 7650 GS
Onboardsound (sollte das wichtig sein)

Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista, kein anderes zum installieren vorhanden. (Treiber sind alle aktuell)


Als ich den PC neu gekauft habe hatte ich immer über 30fps, mittlere Details, Widescreenmonitor. Die starken fps verluste habe ich nun seit ca 2Wochen, in dieser Zeit habe ich mein System auch schon 2mal neu aufgesetzt, ohne erfolg.

Wie kann ich meine fps erhöhen? Wie die CPU Auslastung senken?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2008)

Naja, onboard sound ist schon irgendwie leicht mist, habe nur schlechte erfahrungen mit. 
Um zu testen ob es am Sound liegt, geh einfach mal ins Bios (beim Hochfahren die Taste entf oder f8 gedrückt halten) und da in den Menüpunkt: Integrated Peripheral. Dort den Onboard Sound ausschalten.

Extrem viel Arbeitsspeicher verbrauchen auch z.B. sehr viele Addons, wie z.B. Census, Omen, KTM und weitere Addons die ständig informationen sammeln

Aber eine 100%ige auslastung bei Spielen ist eigentlich "relativ" normal, da die Spiele unter volllast keine freie rechenkapazität an das system freigeben.

Ansonsten halt via msconfig alle unwichtigen programme beim starten von vista abschalten.
Ein systemdefrag wirkt auch manchmal wunder.


----------



## .Warlord (10. Februar 2008)

Nun, habe es schon ohne Sound versucht. Sowohl mit "-nosound" WoW gestartet als auch schon im Bios ausgeschaltet. Die aktuellen fps sind bei geringster Auflösung und ohne AddOns gemessen.

Ich konnte auch "damals" ohne Probleme Multiboxen. Das geht nun nichtmehr. 3WoWs waren kein Problem, jetzt garnichtmehr denkbar.


Ich habe schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen PC etwas aufzurüsten bzw einen neuen zu kaufen.
8800GT, Core 2 Duo E6850 + neues Board da kein PCIe steckplatz vorhanden, das aber nur wenn es wirklich nötig ist da das nunmal auch nicht gerade wenig kostet.


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2008)

Ich mag mich vielleicht irren, aber ist die GeForce 7650 GS nicht eine lite version von irgendeiner Grafikkarte?
Soweit ich weiß ist das ja eine passiv gekühlte Karte, hast du mal die GPU Temperatur gemessen?
Vsync im Spiel angestellt?


----------



## .Warlord (10. Februar 2008)

Ist eine etwas übertaktete Version der 7600GS. Sie ist passiv gekühlt, ja. Die Temperatur habe ich noch nicht gemessen, gibt es dafür Programme?


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2008)

.Warlord schrieb:


> Ist eine etwas übertaktete Version der 7600GS. Sie ist passiv gekühlt, ja. Die Temperatur habe ich noch nicht gemessen, gibt es dafür Programme?



Hmm nvidia kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut mir aus.
Meine GPU temp kann ich via ATI tool sehen.

Musste mal n bisl googeln.


----------



## Max3367 (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde mal an deiner Stelle zum hersteller gehen!!!Vielleicht ist ja was an deinem pc kaputt!!!Oder vielleicht hast du tausende viren!!!Hast du einen vireschutz?


----------



## .Warlord (10. Februar 2008)

@Max3367 Viren sind eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich wiegesagt mein System innerhalb dieser 2Wochen schon mehrmals neu aufgesetzt habe, und ja einen Virenschutz habe ich.

Denke es könnte an der Temperatur liegen! Ich habe meinen PC mal an der Seite aufgemacht und einen Ventilator neben gestellt (sieht komisch aus, hilft aber!) -> auf dauer mehr fps, schon ganze 22. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht erklären warum ich erst jetzt so wenig fps während des spielens habe, früher, nach dem Kauf, war es nämlich nicht so (nein der Lüfter ist nicht voll mit Staub)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Auf eine Antwort des Herstellers warte ich noch...


----------



## Max3367 (10. Februar 2008)

Dann ist der pc kaputt was anderes fällt mir nicht ein!


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

Max3367 schrieb:


> Dann ist der pc kaputt was anderes fällt mir nicht ein!



Kannst du mir sagen wie alt der PC ist?

Haste GPU Temp mal mitlerweile gemessen? CPU Temp solltest du auch mal messen, genauso wie die FEstplatten Temperatur.


----------



## roguff (11. Februar 2008)

Habe nur von einigen gehört dass TS so ziemlich Probleme macht unter Vista sauber zu laufen. 
Hast du auch die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber installiert ? 
Die Grafikkarte an sich sollte an sich noch gerade so reichen, aber eine Spiele Graka ist es wirklich nicht. Eher eine für den alltäglichen besseren Alltag Gebrauch.
Schau mal auch im Task-Manager nach was wirklich soviel PCU frisst, dann kann man es schon etwas näher einschränken.


----------



## Chadwick (11. Februar 2008)

funktionieren andere Spiele normal?? würde eher darauf setzen das du die GPU vernichtet hast aber wie gesagt das lässt sich einfach testen in dem du ein anderes Spiel startest


----------



## lemmi2 (11. Februar 2008)

Chadwick schrieb:


> funktionieren andere Spiele normal?? würde eher darauf setzen das du die GPU vernichtet hast aber wie gesagt das lässt sich einfach testen in dem du ein anderes Spiel startest



Kollege von mir hatte auch probleme mit vista..seit dem ein anderes betriebssystem drauf ist läuft alles wieder super rund.


----------



## beavis666 (11. Februar 2008)

liesst sich fast so als wäre irgendwas zu warm im rechner.... gpu und cpu temp mal überprügen und dann gegebendenfalls danach handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. Februar 2008)

stimme beavis zu und bitte darum aussagen wie die von lemmi zu ignorieren, da diese in JEDEM Thread auftachen wo es irgendwelche probleme gibt .. immer ist vista schuld _KÄSE_!!

Vista ist grundsätzlich erstmal nicht schuld, entweder hat der user es kaputtkonfiguriert oder die hardware ist schadhaft .. !

ich würd also auch erstmal temperaturen austesten, auch mal nen stresstest machen


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> stimme beavis zu und bitte darum aussagen wie die von lemmi zu ignorieren, da diese in JEDEM Thread auftachen wo es irgendwelche probleme gibt .. immer ist vista schuld _KÄSE_!!
> 
> Vista ist grundsätzlich erstmal nicht schuld, entweder hat der user es kaputtkonfiguriert oder die hardware ist schadhaft .. !
> 
> ich würd also auch erstmal temperaturen austesten, auch mal nen stresstest machen



Wie war das nochmal? Der PC ist immer nur so gut wie sein User, oder so ähnlich ^^
Also wie gesagt, erstmal temperaturen messen. 

Wird die CPU zu heiß würd ich empfehlen erstmal mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste, ist mit 2€ die Tube die günstigste Alternative ^^

Wird die GPU zu heiß würd ich empfehlen entweder ne neue Graka oder eventuell die Passiv gekühlte um einen Lüfter erweitern (gibt da 1-2 alternativen)

Wird die Festplatte zu heiß siehts schon schlimmer aus. Manchmal hilft es die Festplatte umzubauen (also in nen anderen slot) damit die Kühlung verbessert wird. Es gibt auch so lüfter die man unter die Festplatte bauen kann. Ansonsten bleibt nur der Kauf einer neuen Platte.


----------



## uglukdermage (11. Februar 2008)

lad dir mal das hier runter. ist ein prima program, leicht zu bedienen und kann die leistung enorm verbeserntuning program


----------



## .Warlord (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mal die CPU und GPU Temperatur gemessen:

CPU: 56°C
GPU: 65°C


----------



## Sin (12. Februar 2008)

.Warlord schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal die CPU und GPU Temperatur gemessen:
> 
> CPU: 56°C
> GPU: 65°C



Unter vollast (3d) oder leerlauf? (2d) 

Also CPU Temp ist für nen Intel glaub ich schon recht hoch, und Die Temperatur der Grafikkarte ist für leerlauf definitiv zu hoch, also gehe ich stark von nem kühlungsproblem aus.

Mach am besten auf die CPU ne neue paste, und räum n bisl das innenleben auf, also aufpassen das alle lüfter frei drehen können und keine kabel im weg sind.


----------



## Umaline (13. Februar 2008)

Das ist definitiv zu warm!

Passiv gekühlte Karte... du hast gesagt übertaktet? da hast du dein Problem...

Die Kühlung macht das nicht mit... entweder neue Graka oder neuen Kühler kaufen


CPU Temperatur ist eigentlich ok... bei Interesse wie schon beschrieben 2€ Paste kaufen!


----------



## .Warlord (13. Februar 2008)

Gut, dass mit der Wärmeleitpaste mache ich mal am Wochenende.

Die wenigen vorhandenen Lüfter habe ich vor einigen Tagen schon gesäubert. Denke ich werde mir ein neues Board und eine neue Grafikkarte sowie ein neues Gehäuse zulegen, eines mit mehr Platz für zusätzliche Lüfter.
Dachte da so an eine Investition von 300-400€, vllt eine 8800GT und ein P35 Neo2-FR Board.

...ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## Sin (13. Februar 2008)

Wärmeleitpaste musst du aber gucken was du für nen Kühler hast. Ist es ein Kupferkühler auf keinen fall eine mit silber nehmen, das greift das kupfer an.
Dann am besten eine auf silikon basis nehmen.

Wenn du nen Alu kühler hast kannste getrost die silberpaste nehmen. 

Eine 8800GT ist eigentlich in Ordnung, aber weist ja, besser gehts immer, hedoch wirste für ne Ordentliche 8800GT schon so um die 320€ einplanen müssen (Gibt auch dort extreme unterschiede)

Board kommt drauf an was du haben willst.
Willst du ein Standard board oder eher eins mit OC potenzial?
Wobei die Guten boards auch schon wieder so um die 150-200€ kosten.


----------



## beavis666 (13. Februar 2008)

da dein gehäuse ja nicht so toll belüftet zu sein scheint, pass bei der 8800gt auf, das dzu am besten eine mit nem besseren kühler kaufst. denn die singel slot kühler der karten taugen nicht wirklich viel und bringen die karten so schon auf enorme temperaturen, was dann in einem schlecht belüfteten gehäuse garnicht gut kommt.

@sin 320€für ne 8800gt? was willste da kaufen? ich hab das teil http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...rticleId=240739 und bin damit super zufrieden und nen fetter kühler ist auch drauf. und gute boards gibts auch schon günstiger. hab das ga-p35-ds3p welches auch schon für 110€zu haben ist. das bietet auch sehr gute möglichkeiten beim oc ^^. (hier würd ich wenn möglich die version nehmen die es bei alternate für 124€gibt (nen kumpel hat das und die NB ist bei ihm mit ähnlichem system ca 2-3grad kühler als bei mir (hab das mit der kühlkonstruktion was alternate für 139€anbietet)


----------



## Sin (13. Februar 2008)

beavis666 schrieb:


> da dein gehäuse ja nicht so toll belüftet zu sein scheint, pass bei der 8800gt auf, das dzu am besten eine mit nem besseren kühler kaufst. denn die singel slot kühler der karten taugen nicht wirklich viel und bringen die karten so schon auf enorme temperaturen, was dann in einem schlecht belüfteten gehäuse garnicht gut kommt.
> 
> @sin 320€für ne 8800gt? was willste da kaufen? ich hab das teil http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...rticleId=240739 und bin damit super zufrieden und nen fetter kühler ist auch drauf. und gute boards gibts auch schon günstiger. hab das ga-p35-ds3p welches auch schon für 110€zu haben ist. das bietet auch sehr gute möglichkeiten beim oc ^^. (hier würd ich wenn möglich die version nehmen die es bei alternate für 124€gibt (nen kumpel hat das und die NB ist bei ihm mit ähnlichem system ca 2-3grad kühler als bei mir (hab das mit der kühlkonstruktion was alternate für 139€anbietet)



Eine Xpertvision ist aber immer eher die 2te wahl, gibt bessere der gleichen baureihe mit mehr leistung.


----------



## Umaline (14. Februar 2008)

du bist damit schon auf dem richtigen weg! welche grafikkarte und welches mainboard du dir holst bleibt dir überlassen... 

aber in deinem geldrahmen würde ich (du willst auchnoch ein gehäuse kaufen) eher raten ein bisschen die ansprüche runterzuschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (14. Februar 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> du bist damit schon auf dem richtigen weg! welche grafikkarte und welches mainboard du dir holst bleibt dir überlassen...
> 
> aber in deinem geldrahmen würde ich (du willst auchnoch ein gehäuse kaufen) eher raten ein bisschen die ansprüche runterzuschrauben
> 
> ...



Umaline Raidet das PC technik forum? ^^

Wenn man einmal mit dem aufrüsten anfängt brauch man eigentlich nicht aufhören, irgendwas kann immer ersetzt werden ^^

Hab ich früher auch immer gemacht, wollt ne neue CPU, dann braucht ich neues Mainboard und neuen Speicher... hmm neues gehäuse wär auch nicht schlecht...achja, und nen neues netzteil... öde, die graka bremst system aus, muss ne neue her... und so ging das weiter und weiter und weiter ^^

Mitlerweile spare ich einfach und stell mir alle 2 Jahre n komlett PC zusammen ^^


----------



## Umaline (14. Februar 2008)

geht mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh neuer ram mhh aber das mainboard ist zu scheisse

mhh dann passt die cpu nichtmehr...

eigentlich wollt ich auch sata platten 

verdammt dann is die graka auch wieder zu schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach verdammt 1400 euro GIB MIR ALLES!!!


(ja mir ist auf arbeit eh immer langweilig und mir gefällt das forum hier ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war vorher in andern foren tätig^^)


----------



## claet (14. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Mitlerweile spare ich einfach und stell mir alle 2 Jahre n komlett PC zusammen ^^



/sign



Umaline schrieb:


> (ja mir ist auf arbeit eh immer langweilig und mir gefällt das forum hier ganz gut wink.gif war vorher in andern foren tätig^^)



/sign 

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beavis666 (14. Februar 2008)

wenns noch nen neues gehäuse sein soll hat das hier nen bomben preis/leistungsverhältnis http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...p;l2=Midi+Tower hier. vorne und hinten noch nen dicken lüfter (je 120ger) dazu und schon haste nen anständigen luftzug durchs gehäuse..... nen kumpel von mir hat das case und schaut recht gut aus und er ist damit selber hochzufrieden. bekommt man sicher woanders auch noch nen paar euros billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Warlord (15. Februar 2008)

So, einen Lüfter mehr drin:

CPU: 43°C
GPU: 54,6°C
(Mainboard 41°C)
(HD 35°C)

nur die nötigsten Programme laufen, ca 2stunden eingeschaltet.

Low FPS bestehen allerdings immernoch, sowie Soundprobleme in WoW (und Windows Mediaplayer, Teamspeak, Itunes, Winamp etc. wenn WoW läuft - Sound von Streamenden Videos mit Firefox/IExplorer geht allerdings, als *einziges*, ohne Probleme - es äußert sich als "Knacken" in den Boxen (auch seit ich die starken FPS verluste habe)).


----------

